# 06 F250 4x4 Supercab FX4. Is this a good deal?



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Found this for sale today. I don't know what the axle rating is, or if it has plow prep. If not, I wouldn't want to void the 100K warranty on it. This would be my first 3./4 ton ever, and also my first used truck in 7 years. The last one was just a beater for $1200, and its not realiable at all, actually I don't trust taking it more than 10 miles. So I'm looking for a truck to last at least 15-20 years doing my driveway and my parents driveway ONLY. We are getting to a point where we need two reliable vehicles, and I need a plow truck for my 200ft driveway. I thought about a 1/2 ton, but didn't think it would hold up too long and still be used as a second family car. The truck will only see about 3000-4000 miles per year at most. Storing a junker for plowing is not an option in my city. Looking to use a Blizzard 750HD, Snow Dogg EX7.5, or a BOSS Super Duty 7.5.

Does anyone have any opinions if this is a good deal?

Thanks in advance for the help!!

FOR SALE 
5.4 L EFI, V-8 gasoline engine, 
"Dark Shadow Gray" clearcoat exterior - "Medium Flint Gray" cloth interior. 
35,000 miles 
100,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty, 5 speed automatic, Cruise Control, Air Conditioning, Fx4 package, AM/FM w/single CD stereo, power steering, power windows/locks/mirrors, front tow hooks and trailer towing package, sliding rear window, flip out rear quarter glass, 40/20/40 split front seat, rear fold up bench seat, day/night mirrors, Chrome steel wheels, 29 gal. fuel tank, 4-wheel ABS, spare tire and wheel, jack, driver/passenger air bags. ASTRO CAP INCLUDED.

$22,500.00 OBO

Everything in this truck is beautiful and SUPER CLEAN. Fluids changed and maintained regularly. Stored in garage.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

40 views and no opinions???


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I think that is a great buy. I am looking at an 04 super crew and Western plow and they want $27,800 for it it has 35,000 on it. The truck will last you for ever if that is all you are going to use it for every year. just make sure you wash it good before you put it away for the summer and drive it for a few miles during the summer to to get all the luids movind around. My 99 has 168,000 on it and is a plow and every day driver and still runs strong.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey thanks for the reply!!! I'm still waiting for the guy to call me back. I called him yesterday and also emailed him. Kinda hoping its not sold already. The truck will be used all year long. But as far as plowing, it will be doing just my house and my parents (who live down the street from me).

I am lucky enough to live within 3 miles from where I work, and being on call, they let me take a work vehicle home. So the truck will only be driven if I'm not taking both of my kids somewhere. In that case, that is when the minivan is being used. So its basically going to be a second reliable family car, with a snow plow for personal use. I have no problems washing it all the time. I usually take good care of good stuff. My beat up Dodge on the other hand...... its too far gone to bring back!!! HA HA

I'll keep ya's posted when/if I hear back from the seller.

Two questions though:

Did Ford ever offer a plow prep on a Supercab F-250?

With his 100K warranty, if it doesn't have the plow prep, will the warranty be void if I put a plow on it?

Did Ford offer a 100K warranty? Or is it one of those "aftermarket" warranty company type things?

THANKS!!


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Look at the front GAWR,if it`s 5200 it has the plow prep.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

base ford warranty is 36 month36000 mile ,extended is 100,000 mile 5 year $50 or 100 deductible on the esp plan.price doesn't seem too bad for that low of milage.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I just got back home, and I will try calling him again. Like I said, it's probably sold and he's not returning my call.

Anyways, I didn't realize the 5200 was a plow prep indicator. GOOD INFO!! Also, I guess I shouldn't worry about the plow ruining the extended warranty. If I got the truck now, I won't put a plow on it until October when the dealers have their big sales. That would give me about 8 months of driving it without a plow. If anything happens during that time, I'm covered. Besides, I didn't plan on finding a truck with a warranty anyways. So even if it didn't have the warranty, its should still be a good deal.

Thanks!!


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out this site
fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/topics/techspec.html
Lots of good info
Dan


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

a 7.5' blade is no good for that truck unless all you plow is in straight lines.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Yup. Just my driveway and my parents driveway. I can't fit anything wider in my garage than a 7'6". 

I'm almost certain it will be a Boss Super Duty 7'6". The only other one I was considering was the Blizzard 760HD.


----------



## Ford_7.3_meyer (Nov 7, 2007)

I have I Meyer 7.6 on my F250 and it sucks! plowing strait with blade angled I still run over snow!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I did that for a while then I bought an 8' and put wings on that and now I have 10' of blade and never run snow over pushing.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Ford_7.3_meyer;525480 said:


> I have I Meyer 7.6 on my F250 and it sucks! plowing strait with blade angled I still run over snow!!


Maybe I'll have to move some stuff around in my garage to make a bigger one fit. That is the main reason I want to stay with the 7'6".


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

How's it going? I have an 04, almost the exact truck with the 5.4 and a 7.5 Meyer. I love the truck and I love the plow. It's small enough to do driveways (like you were saying) and I can still do my bigger accounts on my route (like a hospital, post office and sub-station) no problem.

I also have about the same amount of miles on my truck. I think the price might be a little high. But that's just me. Otherwise, I think you'll get MANY years of good service out of that truck. Let us know what happens.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

66 BADBOY;525377 said:


> Yup. Just my driveway and my parents driveway. I can't fit anything wider in my garage than a 7'6".
> 
> I'm almost certain it will be a Boss Super Duty 7'6". The only other one I was considering was the Blizzard 760HD.


you can angle the blade to get it through the door.

I run a 6'8" on my toyota and its too small by itself. I run with prowings which add another 20" to the blade and its a good size for the truck (8' 4"). I run a 8'2" V on my Ford and its just barely big enough if I angle or fold the wings back and I do any gradual corners. Its no where near big enough if I make hard turns.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

BSDeality;525919 said:


> you can angle the blade to get it through the door.


Its not really a problem getting in the door, its where the plow will rest at the front of my garage once the truck is in there. Pretty tight quarters in there.

I have some time anyways, I won't be buying a plow until Sept/Oct when the Boss dealer has their special.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

66 BADBOY;526042 said:


> Its not really a problem getting in the door, its where the plow will rest at the front of my garage once the truck is in there. Pretty tight quarters in there.
> 
> I have some time anyways, I won't be buying a plow until Sept/Oct when the Boss dealer has their special.


BADBOY, how you come you cant receive PM's?


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Gicon;526205 said:


> BADBOY, how you come you cant receive PM's?


I don't know why?? I don't even see them on my screen like I normally do on a forum. I just thought this forum didn't have them. Let me check my profile settings and see if its an option.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

PM me your email address......i bet you turned off PMs though on accident


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

I just searched through my options. PMs aren't even listed on there.

Could you PM a moderator for me and let them know I'm having trouble?

Thanks!!


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

I just right clicked on your name, and it brings up the normal information about you, but doesn't give the option to send you a PM. Maybe they messed up something on my account? I was just thinking they didn't support PMs here. Good to know that they do.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Ive got an 04 lariet that I might parts ways with if your interested. Its no 2006, but its also less expensive too.


----------

